# OH PLLs by the world record holder!



## plechoss (Oct 24, 2012)

[youtubehd]xzSFeDEQeL0[/youtubehd]
Enjoy


----------



## WBCube (Oct 24, 2012)

Excellent. Maybe I can actually get my OH under a minute now lol


----------



## pixl8 (Oct 24, 2012)

Incredible! So fast with just one hand. I have a looong way to go  Well done!


----------



## JasonK (Oct 24, 2012)

That H-perm is so cool


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 24, 2012)

Will watch it soon, thanks! Your ccw Uperm from front is incredible.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh...you have so much variety in your turning haha. What are you averaging nowadays?


----------



## plechoss (Oct 24, 2012)

13.8 I guess... But I had a 13.27 mean of 100 and 11.88 avg of 12 at Euro


----------



## LouisCormier (Oct 24, 2012)

Very inspiring to learn some stuff for OH. Incredibly smooth turning style! Thanks, great video!


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 24, 2012)

plechoss said:


> 13.8 I guess... But I had a 13.27 mean of 100 and 11.88 avg of 12 at Euro



How many ZBLLs do you use, and how often?


----------



## CHJ (Oct 24, 2012)

i would learn your algs but my hands are too small and i'd drop the cube plus it doesn't help my cube is cruddy, i'm happy with mine at 24s which is quite odd since my 2H times are about 18s, did you ever get this?


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 24, 2012)

nice algs!!!

for the very first alg (and some others) i do the R2 in the end with my pinky from FRD to BUR - works better for me 

Your H-Perm is insane. will definately start using it.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 24, 2012)

Ty for H-Perm. ^^


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 24, 2012)

Switched to F-perm (at least from that angle) and G-perm #3.
Really cool algs.


----------



## canadiancuber (Oct 24, 2012)

faster than my two handed time to practice


----------



## Akiro (Oct 24, 2012)

Extremely fast!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Oct 25, 2012)

Wanderful,it is valuable for me to improve my OH


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> How many ZBLLs do you use, and how often?



I really want to know this as well


----------



## ottozing (Oct 25, 2012)

Those L moves : o


----------



## plechoss (Oct 25, 2012)

I probably know about 270 zblls, and I use them like once in five-six solves.


----------

